# how do i bypass the factory infinity amp



## hotstuff5964

im gonna install a kenwood amp in my 2003 dodge ram truck, but i think i need to bypass the factory amp... right?

is it as simple as disconnecting the existing wires to the speakers and leaving them unused, and then connecting the new wires from my amp direct to the speakers? 

:dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## piston pump 07

go get it done profesionly since it sounds like u dont nkow what to do


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Feb 24 2008, 12:13 PM~10017485
> *go get it done profesionly since it sounds like u dont nkow what to  do
> *


that is why hes asking, tolearn how to do it :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

hooking the amp up is easy, batt power, ground, remote, rca cords, wires to the speakers, done. 

i just want to know if leaving the factory speaker wires disconnected aint gonna blow my truck up :dunno:


----------



## piston pump 07

just plug off the factory wires


----------



## 1gmc2nv

Running brand new wires to each speaker from your aftermarket amp is fine, it's actually better if you're running thicker guage wire.

As for the factory speaker connectors, you can tape them up (recommended - especially if you may be returning the vehicle to stock one day). I wouldn't suggest cutting them off - If you do, plug them into the stock speakers and hang on to them in case you need to reverse everything you've done down the road.

The other option is to find the stock amp and run new wires from the stock amp to the aftermarket amp. The benefit to this is time and less wire.

I'm getting different results when searching www.the12volt.com. Your amp could be under the center console, behind the glovebox or at each door speaker.

Do some more research before you get involved.

Hope this helps,

Nick


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 1gmc2nv_@Feb 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10028694
> *Running brand new wires to each speaker from your aftermarket amp is fine, it's actually better if you're running thicker guage wire.
> 
> As for the factory speaker connectors, you can tape them up (recommended - especially if you may be returning the vehicle to stock one day). I wouldn't suggest cutting them off - If you do, plug them into the stock speakers and hang on to them in case you need to reverse everything you've done down the road.
> 
> The other option is to find the stock amp and run new wires from the stock amp to the aftermarket amp. The benefit to this is time and less wire.
> 
> I'm getting different results when searching www.the12volt.com. Your amp could be under the center console, behind the glovebox or at each door speaker.
> 
> Do some more research before you get involved.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Nick
> *



yeah i already researched it a bit, im just going to unplug the factory wiring to the speakers, tape it up and leave it there incase i ever need them later.

ill be using 12 gauge wire to hook up the speakers to the amp. i bought one of those amp install kits, and thats what comes in it so i should be good, i just need to get an another rca patch cable since im using a 4 channel amp, kit only comes with one.

the factory amp is behind the glove box, from what i have read its a pain in the ass to get to, so im just going to leave it as is. i wish i could disable it all together and run the dash speakers off the head unit instead of the factory amp, but i dont wanna mess with it. ill just leave it as is.


----------



## miggy254

the best way to get rid of the factory amp is to back away from it bout 5 feet and start :machinegun: :guns: at it and everything should be fine then


----------



## 1gmc2nv

Does this help at all?

http://www.metraonline.com/downloads/pdf/T...INST70-6512.pdf

Every post I find on dodgeforums.com say it's a royal pain to get to this factory amp... can't seem to find a pic of it though.


----------



## sacrificio

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10013959
> *im gonna install a kenwood amp in my 2003 dodge ram truck, but i think i need to bypass the factory amp... right?
> 
> is it as simple as disconnecting the existing wires to the speakers and leaving them unused, and then connecting the new wires from my amp direct to the speakers?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


no just go atras del radio and brige them that all


----------



## Hit_Man

all you have to do is leave the amp turn on wire(blue) disconnected on the harness for the truck and run some new speaker wires and you will have no worries. if the amp cant turn on then you wont burn anything down...


----------



## DavyFromSC

If you dont want to run wires out to all the doors you can actually splice into all 4 door speakers behinf the Driver and Passenger side kick panels. Just locate your speaker wires and colors and tag the ones that go out to the doors, cut them and cap off one side (which is fed from the amp) and tie your new wires into the side you have now that goes out to the doors. Then if you ever put it back to stock you can just connect the wires you originally cut. Its pretty simple and easy to do. Thats what I did in my dodge.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 25 2008, 11:02 PM~10029915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ill be using 12 gauge wire to hook up the speakers to the amp
> ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your talking about door speakers right? 16 awg is all you need
> I tend to use 10awg for subs (12 if im not trying to fry the coils with a bunch of WRMS stuff uffin: )
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hit_Man_@Mar 3 2008, 08:50 PM~10080246
> *all you have to do is leave the amp turn on wire(blue) disconnected on the harness for the truck and run some new speaker wires and you will have no worries. if the amp cant turn on then you wont burn anything down...
> *


boom!


----------



## jesus_696969

your factory amp is located behind your glove box just remove it and its pretty accessible, i would just splice into the wires from it and run them to your amp


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by jesus_696969_@Mar 4 2008, 10:48 PM~10090321
> *your factory amp is located behind your glove box just remove it and its pretty accessible, i would just splice into the wires from it and run them to your amp
> *


i would run new wires, 16awg..

worse worse worse case scenerio, you can rely on those less then 18awg wires to carry a flow larger then its comfort zone, BUT IF YOU CAN, i would suggest running 16awg if your trying to go up to 150wRMS per door speaker


----------

